# D5lr



## Lorisvg (Nov 9, 2011)

I am stuck, what HCPCS code can I use for D5 lactated ringers 1 liter.

Thanks!


----------



## Lorisvg (Nov 15, 2011)

I found the answer - J7120 
I found this on a manufacterer's website.


----------

